# fish oil?



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

A while ago, I was walking Maggie around Capital Hill waiting for hubby to finish at work. We bumped into a man who claimed to be a general or something high up like that. He loved up Maggie and told me about his golden. This dog ate a christmas bulb and needed blood transfusions...he also told me that this dog was 17 and the only thing he's done aside from regular shots was give him fish oil every night before bed. Hubby and I figured "what can it hurt?" so we have been giving Maggie 2400mg of fish oil a night...I don't know if it has done anything on the inside, but her fur is sooo much shinier than it was before....incidentally, I have also put my hubby on fish oil for his heart...and again, I don't know if it has done any good on the inside, but, his coat is nice and shiny, too.  The only downside I see are the fishy burps from Ms. Maggie. 

Does anyone else give fish oil, or fish for that matter? DOES it do any good on the inside?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My guys get Natural Omega-3 which is salmon oil and fish oil ... Chester and Murphy both have nice shiny fur. I haven't noticed fishy burps but I try not to be near when they do burp.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely. Our dogs don't go a day without it. They each get a 1000 mg human grade capsule with both their breakfast and dinner. We use the Spring Valley brand. It has the same benefits for dogs as it does for humans. Their coats are always shiny and soft and it's great for the heart. They also get Ester-C every day along with their fish oil to boost their immune systems a bit.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I give my guys salmon oil but I haven't ever noticed any fishy burps. I also take fish oil and all of our coats are shiny too. My senior girl has a heart murmur it is supposed to be good for that(heart) and that's about all I know.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep - Ranger's currently getting 3 1000 mg fish/salmon oil capsules a day as we're going into the dry season. I've been taking them too since the winters up here are so dry and brutal on skin and hair.

ETA: oh and no fishy burps from him with the pills. He only gets fishy burps and breath when he gets sardines for a meal. He got them for breakfast this morning and he's still burping sardines!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My guys each get 1000mg of fish oil every day. They take the same pills I do. To prevent fishy burps (by me) I put the pills in the freezer. The boys just crunch down on them like a treat. Ace also gets vitamin C and will for awhile since he is still a puppy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All of mine get Grizzly Salmon Oil with their meals 2x a day. Summer burps (alot) but thankfully no fishy burps here either. It seems to have really helped everyone's coat, especially the rescues that I have taken in.


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, I'm sold...I'll get some fish oil for my puppy (almost 5 months). It sounds like you are each using b/w 2 and 3 thousand mgs/ day. Where do you buy it?? Regular pharmacy?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not the tablets, but I got this site a while back from someone here on the forum and they always seem to have the best price for the Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil for your dog. I received an e-mail w/ the code "SAVE2" that will give you an additional 15% off through Septmeber 24 (right now their site has another code for 10% off): Yahoo! - Not Found


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I recently put Chloe on Fish Oil caplets and it helps with her itchy skin, she gets it twice a day at 1000 mg.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been using fish oil for at least 9 years, I use *Natrol Omega-3 Fish Oil 1000mg.* They each get one daily and so do I.

It was recommended highly on the www.oceansalive.org site, look up fish oil supplements.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, I found an article about it:

Fish Oil For Dogs, What Are Benefits Of Fish Oil For Dogs

I have to admit, I'm impressed...cancer prevention, allergy help, improved heart and kidney function? I should up hubby's dosage.  I don't remember which article I read it in, but, I found ~somewhere~ that you should use animal based omega 3 not plant based...the plant based may actually cause cancer because the dog's body can't break it down, but, in fish based omega 3s, the fish's body has already broken it down into a digestable form.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please see our sticky by Iowa Gold, who is a vet. (#2 is in regards to fish oil) http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html The important types of omega 3's that are important for health benefits are EPA/DHA ( different from total omega 3 content) and the doseage needed, as IG says, are 300 mg EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight. For us it's easiest to get that dose from a liquid supp. We use Carlson's Finest Fish Oil for both us and the dogs. Make sure your supp also is free of heavy metals, PCBs and other contaminants.


----------

